# Sticky  Ethanol FREE gas stations USA



## anytide

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp


----------



## permitchaser

Thanks man it looks like all Race Tracks have it now


----------



## anytide

sunoco


----------



## DuckNut

Most of the Wawa's in the Tampa area.


----------



## bryson

They have an app, too. It's really helpful when traveling, since it will give you the nearest gas stations to your GPS location.


----------



## KnotHome

Having to pass a Race Track to get to any ramp from my house is sweet!


----------



## fjmaverick

Do racetrack use rec 90?

I thought it was lower octane for the e free stuff.


----------



## Chad Cohn

Buc-ees in Bastrop, TX
Tanks are less than a year old.


----------



## Sublime

Buc-ees @ SH 288 & SH 35 has new rows of pumps and they have included Ethanol Free. I predict they will sell a lot to folks pulling boats out of Houston going to Freeport. 

With that said I ran my 2006 etec on whatever was handy and it never gave me any issue, but I ran it often and the gas did not sit for long.


----------



## 321nole

Ive yet to come across a wawa that didn't have non-ethanol gas. their lots tend to be more favorable for maneuvering with a trailer too


----------



## State fish rob

You guys need to run a tank full of e free premium thru your vehicles. Milage increase over ethanol regular will blow your mind. More than enough to justify cost. Worth about a 100 miles on my toyota fj 19 gal tank


----------



## sjrobin

Try not to get too caught up on using non-ethanol fuel in your OB in spite of any problems you might attribute to ethanol. Keep your tanks full to prevent H2O condensation, buy fuel from below grade tanks and/or high turnover stations and replace filters. I like stations where I can fuel the skiff and tow vehicle without adjustment and have safe access and exit with the trailer.


----------



## State fish rob

^^^ totally agree ,almost. Ethanol WILL cause problems in a carburated motor ,just a matter of time. Thank the good lord for efi


----------



## Mako 181

sjrobin said:


> Try not to get too caught up on using non-ethanol fuel in your OB in spite of any problems you might attribute to ethanol. Keep your tanks full to prevent H2O condensation, buy fuel from below grade tanks and/or high turnover stations and replace filters. I like stations where I can fuel the skiff and tow vehicle without adjustment and have safe access and exit with the trailer.



I agree. Keep the tank full and there is no room for water to build inside the tank from condensation. 
Time Tested - 1989 Grady White - No water in tank. Been filled up every trip on the way home from the day I bought it in 1989. I only have to stop at the boat ramp in the morning. No stores or stations.


----------



## Gheenoeman52

PURE GAS APP
Works great


----------

